# Endler floating on top of water



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm sitting here right now and the lights are off, and one right now is just floating on the top of the water. All of them were earlier but I scared them to make sure they're alive. I have diy co2 running, could it be lack of O2? I do have my HOB filter running, and it makes a pretty good current. Thanks
Ok, now they're all swimming again. Do they just go sleep on/off?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you have any way of seeing how much co2 is in the tank?

I have endlers and they are all over the place


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you see it again, you should try dropping an airstone in there to see if that helps.
It doesn't sound right for any of them to be floating at the top like that, night or day.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Alright, they're all doing fine right now. I'll pull out the co2 and splash water for tonight since I don't have an airstone on hand for now. If it makes them better, I'll probably remove co2 altogether and switch to excel.


----------

